# best overall A6 2.7t?



## piran21 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm in the market for an A6 2.7T, but i'm not sure what year I should be looking for. What is the best overall year? I was thinking between 2000-2002. What should I be wary of? I know turbochargers have issues but what else? Do these have the same control arm problems as an A4? Any direction will be appreciated. Hope this is not a repost or anything.


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: best overall A6 2.7t? (piran21)*

I'm curently shopping A6's as well, i would also like to hear a few opinions.
i like the widebodies, but the 2.7T is a much more appealing engine for me.
not to thread jack, but maybe someone could give a quick little overview of some of the features and pros cons of all the years.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: best overall A6 2.7t? (piran21)*

Hey Piran
I cannot say which A6 would be the best, but one of the big differences you wil find in that model year span is the "facelift" that happened in mid 2001 (I believe). This model has a slightly different hood around the grill and has the two exposed exhaust tips. The previous models had hidden tips and a rounded edge around the bottom of the gril. There might be other differences that others might know of, but I think these are the two big ones. 
As for the motor. Unfortunately the turbos are only as good in a used car, as how good their previous owners(s) looked after them (or not)... So unless you have a fat bank account or you are really comfortable and experienced at fixing cars yourself, a good warrantee would be advisableto give you piece of mind (IMHO). My A6 had 24K miles on it when I got it and the turbos died at around 30K. Keep in mind that there are people with 100K miles on their turbos that are still going strong. All depends on previous maintenance, and how hard the car was driven.
I think another big ticket item (if you do not do it yourself) is the timing belt on these motors. I think that needs to be done at around 75K, but I am not sure about this. I believe that runs around $1000 to get done at a mechanic. Not sure what dealers will charge. The parts for this is around $350 (includes other things to).
As for the transmission... The C5 is the last A6 that was built with the Manual 6 speed. I am partial to manual transmisisons, just because I prefer them. I do not believe the 4.2 came with the manual though.
Anyway, I hope I did not talk your ears off!








Cheers
Ugo


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: best overall A6 2.7t? (Massboykie)*

what i was hoping to find was a 2.7t quattro avant with 6 spd. do they exist?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: best overall A6 2.7t? (Silver4dr)*

Well I know someone that has an AllRoad with a 6 speed so I have to believe the Avant will as well. Not sure though. Look on the Audi CPO Web site, you can narrow the search down to transmission. At least you'll know if they exist.
When I was looking for mine I think there was 3 cars like mine in 150 mile radius (or something like that). So I am pretty sure a car like that will be "slim pickens" too.
Good luck though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: best overall A6 2.7t? (Silver4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver4dr* »_what i was hoping to find was a 2.7t quattro avant with 6 spd. do they exist?

US Avants were only made originally with the 2.8 N/A engine, and then with the 3.0 N/A engine.
The only way to get a 'wagon' style with a 2.7T engine is with the Allroad. And yes you will find these with a manual tranny.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

and you get wide fenders w/ the AR


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: best overall A6 2.7t? (5speed6)*



5speed6 said:


> US Avants were only made originally with the 2.8 N/A engine, and then with the 3.0 N/A engine.
> 
> 
> > And the C5 S6, as well.


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: best overall A6 2.7t? (2point7SixSpeed)*

thanks guys, i think i've decided on a car.
01' 2.7t quattro sedan with tip, black on black leather loaded. 
the wife will appreciate the auto and i can get a tip chip i guess. 
compromises







at least i get turbo's and awd.








see you soon!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: best overall A6 2.7t? (Silver4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver4dr* »_thanks guys, i think i've decided on a car. 

Congrats! Enjoy those turbos! First item is a drop in high-flow filter! I have a TrueFlow... Check out the videos on their site, I was sold... Love that whistle... (note not chirp)
As for the compromise... I am lucky, back home, you could not do your drivers test with an automatic car! My wife actually prefers manual herself. No complaints here








Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 11:26 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

i have an 01 2.7t 6speed if your intrested


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (FattyPaul)*

2004 S-Line








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

